# Watery eye...do Havs get colds?



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker has had a runny, slightly goopy eye for a couple of days. It's clear, doesn't look irritated. Do dogs get simple colds that just run their course, or is this something I need to take him in to the vet for?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Sheri, they don't get the same viruses as humans. Ie. they can't catch a cold from us. Here is an article http://www.dog-health-guide.org/dogcoldsymptom.html


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Funny timing, Sheri. I groomed Ricky this afternoon and noticed his left eye is watery, gunky and a little swollen on the lower lid. I have no idea what it could be in his case. I put a bit of polysporin for eyes and will see what it looks like tomorrow. When I clear the hair away to try and get a good look, Ricky blinks a lot, as if too much light might be bothering him. I dunno.... strange!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, Tucker is no worse tonight, anyway. I'll see how he looks tomorrow.

Hmmm, Marj, hope Ricky is better tomorrow!

Dave, I didn't think dogs and humans would get the same viruses. I'll look at your link now. Thanks!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It seems that Ricky's eye is only a bit better today. Not as goopy or crusty or swollen. We'll have to see how he is tomorrow. Doesn't seem to bother him in the least though. .. and Tucker?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I keep terramycin around the house just in case..It usually resolves goopy eyes before they get a chance to get infected.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Marj, sorry Ricky isn't all better! Tucker is much improved...he maybe has a bit more moistness than normal, but pretty much back to normal. 

Now I'm watching what appears to be a pimple or bug bite at the 9 o'clock area to his anus. Could be plugged? But it seems too high, and I just had the vet empty it a week and a half ago... 

If it isn't one thing it's another!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I finally saw what caused Ricky's eye to get all gunky and swollen. There was a tiny cut in his lower eyelid. It could have been caused by the kitten, outdoors on a branch... who knows? His eye was very red so I hadn't seen the cut until two days ago, when it appeared more pink and healthier. It is still slightly swollen and some crusty gunk is still there, but nothing like before. What I'm concerned about now, is the loss of pigment on this eye rim. It's not all black anymore, but splotchy pink and black. 

Does anyone know if this is permanent? Should I still get it checked, although it's obviously on the mend? Today the cut hardly shows.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Marg, I would , it' s always better to check it out. Hope it's nothing but better to be safe.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my! Hope he's all right...! Poor Ricky.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope Tucker and Ricky are better. Galen is keeping a wet face. When you pull the hair out of her eyes it is wet, not damp, but wet. We never had this with Smarty so I am not sure if this is an issue or what. She's not rubbing or scratching.

Any suggestions? Her hair will not stay back in bands.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Cocotini also gets a watery, gunky eye sometimes and has the "wet" face. I think it is do the hair getting in her eyes and irritating it or causing a slight infection. She will blink with light-so there is also light sensitivity. She refuses to let me pull her hair into any sort of top knot-so it is an ongoing issue. I may break down and cut her bangs. I did have the groomer trim the hair between her eyes, but it is starting to grow out now. Since my husband is an eye doctor we just use antibiotic drops for a couple of days and it goes away. Marg- we also use polymixen lubricant for eyes like you did if we don't have any drops around. It works fine,too.The main problem is it will make their vision a little blurry in that eye-so the drops are a little better.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Interestingly, I just read an article in Dogs of Canada magazine today, about eye ointments. It advised against using any antibiotic ointment or drops as it could mask underlying problems. They said to see a vet before applying these kinds of treatments. Artificial tears (drops or gel) are safe and can be soothing, it says. 

I guess they're erring on the side of caution, wanting people to get a proper diagnosis just in case it's something quite serious. It says "If an eye is red due to glaucoma, vision can be lost if treatment is delayed for just one day. Therapy must start immediately to reduce the pressure." Obviously, that's not what we're talking about here with our dogs' symptoms, but thought I'd add it as a warning.


----------

